# Uk otc drugs



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,Just wondering what probiotic,magnesium supplement you use for IBS -C,or any other drugs which helps.I live in the UK so only UK available products please,many thanks


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I take Multibionta 50, works ok for me.


----------



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

HI,Ive seen this product in boots,can I ask please,why you take it,and how it helps you ?Thanks


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I take it for the extra vitamins, and taking it daily seems to firm up bm's.


----------



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

HI,You say it firms up your bm,s,i having hard pellets or hard long stools,i was wondering if it would make mine worse?thanks


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry Mike, I wouldn't know, I have got ibs-d.


----------



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks anyway peaches41


----------

